# Anyone been to prison?



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone here been to prison. I've not myself, but im sure I've noticed people mentioned it before Anyone care to share their experience? (you don't have to give the reason you were jailed)

Just watching something on sky 3 about American prisons at the moment and made my curious. Sorry if this is intrusive in anyway I know many will not want to remember


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I spend a night in jail does that count ? lol.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I've spent many a night in custody but never been to prison....


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> I spend a night in jail does that count ? lol.


well not exactly what i was getting at lol but feel free


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, and it aint all its cracked up to be!!! lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ive seen both the green mile and hear no evil see no evil

does that count?


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

Done a week in a Belgian prison. Got bored of the cheese rolls for breakfast lunch and dinner pretty quick.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Mikazagreat said:


> I spend a night in jail does that count ? lol.


a night? you sure that wasn't a police station? Never known anyone to do 1 night? I was inside during 07-08, hmyoi stoke heath and hmp altcourse. Nothing like the yank prisons n nobody gets raped etc. It was an absolute breeze! Made some good mates in there to.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Banged up in the police cells as a teenager, like many i guess. Too many times though, brum, worcester, hereford to name a few lol

No soap on a rope for me, thank jebus lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

No, I dont think I could handle it on many levels


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> No, I dont think I could handle it on many levels


Ditto, managed to dodge cells/prison so far, hope to keep it that way.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Falcone said:


> well not exactly what i was getting at lol but feel free


 Car accident stupid 12 years old was playing with his mate and he run directly into the street, i jumped on the break in a split second but i didn't manage to get away without hittin him.

They had to keep me in custody untill they made sure it's not my mistake next day and got released from the DA office.



Scott.EFC said:


> a night? you sure that wasn't a police station? Never known anyone to do 1 night? I was inside during 07-08, hmyoi stoke heath and hmp altcourse. Nothing like the yank prisons n nobody gets raped etc. It was an absolute breeze! Made some good mates in there to.


 Yeah it was a police station mate, but still locked in a cell


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I been in cells a few times and I hated it with a passion


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I been in cells a few times and I hated it with a passion


I would go coo-coo locked up in a cell. Probably even for the night. Im scared of lifts ffs!


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Mikazagreat said:


> Yeah it was a police station mate, but still locked in a cell


I spent 10 months inside and when i was finally released i was arrested at the gate and taken straight to blacon police station and put in a cell, I would of rather been in my prison cell than that police sell! Atleast in prison i had a tv in my pad lol!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Young offenders institute for me in late 80's. Still had ****pots, slopping out, bedpacks etc. Rooms checked for association privilages and jobs. Picking up **** parcels n scrubbing floors on induction month.

You learn how to throw a line, split matches make your sugar rashion pay, get on with kitchen and laundry workers and count time.

Only tried it the once then changed me ways

Best thing after getting out was being able to walk through a door without having to wait for it to be unlocked, and being able to walk in a staright line without having to turn a freaking corner.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Military / Federal (United States Marine Corps), Camp Pendleton, California.

In dorms and punishment block (solitary - sit or stand only during daylight hours, no reading, 23 hour lockdown)

Orange County Main Jail, Santa Ana, CA (x2)

Was either in -

solitary lockdown (no possessions, no contact) minimum 22 hours per day but sometimes 4 days at a time OR

6 man cell 22 hour lockdown OR

60 man "cages" known as "Thunderdome" (after Mad Max 3)

Orange County James A. Musick Facility aka "The Farm", Irvine, CA x 1.

On the compound.

Sentenced to 8 years in the Callifornia state penitentiary system, but was deported to UK after 9 months.

Federal / Immigration - Terminal Island, California.

Not a badge of honour, just a waste of life. A very hard way to learn an easy lesson.

Only time I've spoken to a cop in the last 10 years has been to ask directions.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> Military / Federal (United States Marine Corps), Camp Pendleton, California.
> 
> Orange County Main Jail, Santa Ana x 2, the Farm, Irvine x 1.
> 
> ...


Take it your American then mate?

That must have been an experience.

I bet you could tell a few stories...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i spent nearly 5 years in prison..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

avril said:


> i spent nearly 5 years in prison..


As you were there for so long etc

If you were an inmate, do you reckon you had enough knowledge to escape???

How possible would it be or what would you need???


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> I been in cells a few times and I hated it with a passion


X2 drives you maddddddd


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Avril was a prison warden I think....


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

worked in the wings with long term male prisoners then...



















was the officer in charge of approx 40-60 men in education department, which was the best job ever..


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

jw007 said:


> As you were there for so long etc
> 
> If you were an inmate, do you reckon you had enough knowledge to escape???
> 
> How possible would it be or what would you need???


no way could anyone escape where i worked...inless they had a set of keys and finger prints that matched an officers...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

avril said:


> no way could anyone escape where i worked...inless they had a set of keys and finger prints that matched an officers...


Bet that dude off pison break could..

So what your saying, you need to chop off an officers hand:thumbup1: and steal the keys??

Is poss then, yes???


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Anything was possible in Prison Break! 

God, I loved that show! :thumb:


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> Military / Federal (United States Marine Corps), Camp Pendleton, California.
> 
> In dorms and punishment block (solitary - sit or stand only during daylight hours, no reading, 23 hour lockdown)
> 
> ...


Thats a tough old time bro, especially out there !

no sky telly or x box in cells in those blocks


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i've been to hmyoi lancaster farms and hmp northallerton.



Scott.EFC said:


> a night? you sure that wasn't a police station? Never known anyone to do 1 night? I was inside during 07-08, hmyoi stoke heath and hmp altcourse. Nothing like the yank prisons n nobody gets raped etc. It was an absolute breeze! Made some good mates in there to.


stoke heath is meant to be a **** tip. butty packs all the time? i would of refused a transfer, it was bad enough just getting them on the weekends!



Scott.EFC said:


> I spent 10 months inside and when i was finally released i was arrested at the gate and taken straight to blacon police station and put in a cell, I would of rather been in my prison cell than that police sell! Atleast in prison i had a tv in my pad lol!


everytime someone gets out we used to tell them they were getting gate arrested. funny that...

prison's only work because the prisoners allow them too. we had 1,200 lads in the farms and about 30 screws outside on movements. they wouldn't of had a chance if it kicked off big time. same in northallerton, 80 lads on association and about 6 screws. if prisoners decided to kick off and get out, they could. some jails don't even try. i was outside on yard duties within 2 weeks against the outside wall with only 1 screw. 18 foot fence with netting only above 10 foot, running jump could of got you a handhold tbh, and that place was built as a cat-A.

some prisons are a joke - if you really wanted too you could get out. if phones and sports bags can come over a wall and not get spotted, you can get out.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

estfna said:


> stoke heath is meant to be a **** tip. butty packs all the time? i would of refused a transfer, it was bad enough just getting them on the weekends!
> 
> i've been to lancaster farms and northallerton.
> 
> everytime someone gets out we used to tell them they were getting gate arrested. funny that...


Ye mate Joke heath is a complete sh1thole! cells are rotten, 23-hour bang up! Screws are all pr1cks! Altcourse is a palace compared to stoke heath! Snooker tables, gym monday-friday, order protein n creatine from cantine and loadsa weed if you like a smoke. Mate of mine was in the farms, heard its pretty much the same as joke heath, sh1thole!

Hahaha i asked the screw nyt before my release if i was getting gate arrested because i was told my home had been raided whilst i was locked up and he said ''no, we have to give you 24 hours notice if your getting gate arrested'' so i was buzzin! Next morning went to reception and there they were waiting for me! [email protected]!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Scott.EFC said:


> Ye mate Joke heath is a complete sh1thole! cells are rotten, 23-hour bang up! Screws are all pr1cks! Altcourse is a palace compared to stoke heath! Snooker tables, gym monday-friday, order protein n creatine from cantine and loadsa weed if you like a smoke. Mate of mine was in the farms, heard its pretty much the same as joke heath, sh1thole!


Altcourse is G4S though - private. I only live a mile from it. Never been there, it's remand only if you're from Liverpool. I was on bail before sentence. On HDC now, haven't even been out a month yet.

I had 23 hour bang up in Northallerton, screws were decent though. Used to bring me bits. Farms is a bit better, twice a day association and a decent quality scran, not much of it like. Weren't allowed kettles in the pads there though so only 2-3 brews a day with meals.

Did you ever go for a subby? I was too scared after the stories I'd heard about them.

Best feeling in the world when them gates open, getting into your own bed or just using real cutlery not plastic. It's like losing your virginity haha.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

estfna said:


> Altcourse is G4S though - private. I only live a mile from it. Never been there, it's remand only if you're from Liverpool. I was on bail before sentence. On HDC now, haven't even been out a month yet.
> 
> I had 23 hour bang up in Northallerton, screws were decent though. Used to bring me bits. Farms is a bit better, twice a day association and a decent quality scran, not much of it like. Weren't allowed kettles in the pads there though so only 2-3 brews a day with meals.
> 
> Did you ever go for a subby? I was too scared after the stories I'd heard about them.


Ye mate G4S run it. If your arrested in e port, chester or neston and are over 21 we are sent to altcourse, its split remand and convicted. I was only 19 but was put in altcourse because the prisons were all full, would of happily done my whole sentence there. If your going jail, altcourse is were u wanna go!! Wha dya mean subby?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Scott.EFC said:


> Ye mate G4S run it. If your arrested in e port, chester or neston and are over 21 we are sent to altcourse, its split remand and convicted. I was only 19 but was put in altcourse because the prisons were all full, would of happily done my whole sentence there. If your going jail, altcourse is were u wanna go!! Wha dya mean subby?


Subbies. Subutex. It's like a heroin substitute they give out in jail to addicts. People used to get bored and crush and sniff them to get off their kites. You used to get people off it smashing up at 4am.

I was only after sleepers myself.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

estfna said:


> Subbies. Subutex. It's like a heroin substitute they give out in jail to addicts. People used to get bored and crush and sniff them to get off their kites. You used to get people off it smashing up at 4am.
> 
> I was only after sleepers myself.


Na mate. Smoked a few joints now and again with me pad mate at night chillin out with tunes on but thats it. I knew one guy in altcourse who plugged d-bol pills and when he landed on the wing started running a 6 week course, madness! Had some funny times inside, it was an experience. Once was enough though cant be a$$ed ever going back


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Ive built one, and building another in leiscter in a couple o months so technically been inside one for a year


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Bet that dude off pison break could..
> 
> So what your saying, you need to chop off an officers hand:thumbup1: and steal the keys??
> 
> Is poss then, yes???


and of course chop off officers head and plant it on your body and make it work and answer back when coms asks for your ID before they open electronic doors..and theres loads of them...


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

I worked in a prison, and well they are sh!t, all prisoners in this country are treated like kids...... you have people in for rape who get to sit in a room with a play station,mars bars and have good food and gym time!!!! now tell me how is that justice? i lasted one year then ended up punchin a prisoner because he was going to hit me..... and well they pressed charges against me! wot is that all about? send them all to turkey where prisoners are treated like they shud be. Dont get me wrong, i dont think someone who is inside for drugs should be punished like someone in for rape......... ah well gone on enough now lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> Best thing after getting out was being able to walk through a door without having to wait for it to be unlocked, and being able to walk in a straight line without having to turn a freaking corner.


i hear that Bro,

I spent *487* days in prison in St Lucia, it taught me a powerful lesson, saw things most people only see in horror movies, and it was Hell for me to surrounded by Stupid, ignorant, racist, rapist-paedos


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

avril said:


> and of course chop off officers head and plant it on your body and make it work and answer back when coms asks for your ID before they open electronic doors..and theres loads of them...


 Maybe just point a shotgun to the pr**k's head and ask him to do all the work lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

avril said:


> and of course chop off officers head and plant it on your body and make it work and answer back when coms asks for your ID before they open electronic doors..and theres loads of them...


so you're saying theres a chance then


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't do it any more, but I have been into Wormwood Scrubs to talk to the convicts. Waste of time.

Could not fu(kin believe how nice it was. Nice atmosphere, cells, freedom of movement, races interacting, the whole thing - even the guards were nice to the cons ... their office had an open door.

There also wasn't that tangible air of potentially deadly violence at any given second that I've experienced elsewhere.

In fact, it wasn't like jail at all. :confused1:


----------



## cant king (Aug 31, 2009)

I did a 5yr. Got caught on friday the 13th sep 02, Bedford prison, wellingborough and finished at Holesley bay near Ipswich. I was released march 16th 05. Prison is boring


----------



## viking777uk (Sep 8, 2005)

Valleys Boy said:


> I worked in a prison, and well they are sh!t, all prisoners in this country are treated like kids...... you have people in for rape who get to sit in a room with a play station,mars bars and have good food and gym time!!!! now tell me how is that justice? i lasted one year then ended up punchin a prisoner because he was going to hit me..... and well they pressed charges against me! wot is that all about? send them all to turkey where prisoners are treated like they shud be. Dont get me wrong, i dont think someone who is inside for drugs should be punished like someone in for rape......... ah well gone on enough now lol


I don't agree with you about drug dealers.They sell death.

So Russian prison camp won't be a bad choice.

http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?&n...%3DkOmCdMcZz80


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Mikazagreat said:


> Maybe just point a shotgun to the pr**k's head and ask him to do all the work lol.


not all officers are pricks...there are some i would have gladly jumped on til they were dead...but majority are ok..


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

no havent been but ive had to move to the rep of ireland so i dont have to stay at HMP any time soon .Ive ben her for 8 years


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Yea i been loads. I only sorted meself out in 2005 really. Was always in and out when young then when turned 19 i got 2 year for robbery. I done 12 month of that got out then 11 week later i was back in and id got 4 and half years for section 18. I done 3 year 4 month of that went away aged 20 got out when i was 23. Missed my daughter being born and first 2 and half years of her life more. I didnt have a xmas or new year or a birthday outside from the age of 19 to 23. Wasted loads of years.

When my old mates were takin driving lessons and goin out clubbing and all that i was in jail. Missed most of my teenage years tbh. Jail aint hard but its lack of freedom that does it. The more u have outside the harder you will find jail. For someone with fuk all they go to jail they hav a telly roof over there head and are fed. But for someone who is used to having everything its a reality check lol. Ive got too many stories to tell tbh.

Anyway thats me.

Jails i been to are..

northallerton

deerbolt

holme house

castington

acklington

durham

lindolm

everthorpe


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

estfna said:


> Subbies. Subutex. It's like a heroin substitute they give out in jail to addicts. People used to get bored and crush and sniff them to get off their kites. You used to get people off it smashing up at 4am.
> 
> I was only after sleepers myself.


Pmsl i used to sell them for £40 cash send out or £50 on canteen for one number 8, that would cost me a quid outside lmfao  Ahhh everthorpe :lol:


----------



## cant king (Aug 31, 2009)

Bedford prison was the first time id seen a clucking smackhead, really opened your eyes. I`ve never met so much scum in all my life.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

avril said:


> worked in the wings with long term male prisoners then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 are those cons in the pics,if they are i would be very careful what you put up on sites as the prison service does monitor sites if they get a whiff of anything un-toward


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I have not and hopefully never will.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd be interested to hear why you guys were in prison? Not to judge or whatever, just out of noseyness i guess.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

coldo said:


> I'd be interested to hear why you guys were in prison? Not to judge or whatever, just out of noseyness i guess.


I said on my first post, i dont mind people knowing it was my family i worried about and felt for when i was in and out and then got big un. Two main ones were 2 year for robbery when 19 years old, and 4 and half year for section 18 also when 19, well i got 3 and half year for the section 18, but got full 10 month license put ontop so it was rolled up into one 4 year 4 month sentence to be exact. Didnt get parole plus added days on (govournor used to be able to giv u them then 21 days for failed ganja test grrrr)) ended up doin just over 3 year of it. Jail aint hard to do its just boring and tiresome and repetitive. Someone said earlyier that one thing they looked forward to was not hearing or waiting for doors to be unlocked and thats sooo true. Your just constintently waiting for something and ultimately getting out. soz for spelling pmsl 

And for record i came across some sound as fuk screws especially night clockys.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

leafman said:


> When my old mates were takin driving lessons and goin out clubbing and all that i was in jail. Missed most of my teenage years tbh. *Jail aint hard but its lack of freedom that does it. The more u have outside the harder you will find jail. For someone with fuk all they go to jail they hav a telly roof over there head and are fed. But for someone who is used to having everything its a reality check lol*. Ive got too many stories to tell tbh.


Completely agree with that bit. I hated it because I had nothing. Missed my phone and telly and everything. There was one lad who was in 3 times in 3 months in Northallerton though because he had nothing on the out and everything inside. He got out on license, smashed a window in Tesco by the gate and was back in 30mins later.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

leafman said:


> Didnt get parole plus added days on (govournor used to be able to giv u them then 21 days for failed ganja test grrrr))


Still can, a few lads had extra days for a few things. My cousin is in Lancaster doing a 5 for firearms. He has had 4 months extra put on for phones. Soft ****e doesn't learn, get's caught by the night clocker with them ringing haha...

His dad is even paying for him to be protected in there and he doesn't have a clue - keeps on selling things and getting nicked for it. He's done nearly 3 yrs and 2 and half of them have been down the block.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Spent my fair share of nights in the cells(when i was younger)....but never been to prison, don't intent to go either-its just not the life for me!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol not read all of thread but massivemonster and another fried of ours spent a few days in a Turkish nick for trying to bring test and other gear from turkey to Cyprus lol

not sure if his bum was still intact when he got home?


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

vaux275 said:


> are those cons in the pics,if they are i would be very careful what you put up on sites as the prison service does monitor sites if they get a whiff of anything un-toward


yes they are...thats why faces are blanked out..plus i dont work there anymore..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

More nights than i can actually remember in the cells for various low level stuff.

Only time i really sh1t myself was when i was held for 24 hours for a fraud that my mate was involved in. To cut a long story short, we were punished by the guys he was working for as he tried to nick £40k off them and they thought i was involved. About £500k of dirty money was put through a dormant business account i had and transferred out by someone who forged my signature and had fake ID in my name. Customs and excise gave me the knock at about 6am 12 months after it all happened, arrested me and took me down the local nick.

I was held for 24 hours and the solicitor said i probably wouldn't even be bailed due to the severity of the scams the gang was linked to which they thought i was part of. eventually they bailed me and it came down to handwriting tests, i thought i was gonna go down for something i hadn't even done!

My mate eventually got caught for his part in the whole operartion and served 8 years in total for what eventually amount to VAT fraud on £25,000,000. The only reason he got so long was because he wouldn't reveal the names of the rest of the gang in fear of what they would do to him and his family.

It was pretty hardcore.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

leafman said:


> Pmsl i used to sell them for £40 cash send out or £50 on canteen for one number 8, that would cost me a quid outside lmfao  Ahhh everthorpe :lol:


you almost sound proud of yourself gloating what you were doin.

mate its nothing to be proud of :cursing:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

vaux275 said:


> you almost sound proud of yourself gloating what you were doin.
> 
> mate its nothing to be proud of :cursing:


Ill be proud of what ever i want to be proud of fella. You dont kno me so dont judge anything i say and be grateful i say anything. Why ask for views if ur gonna come across like a c0ck when people giv them? Back then things like that were what kept me sain. Back then i found it very amusing so wot is your problem? You dont think i kno its wrong now? pmsl im not your mate either.


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

Best thing you can do in prison is keep your **** to the wall, unless you want to get pucker dunked.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

leafman said:


> Ill be proud of what ever i want to be proud of fella. You dont kno me so dont judge anything i say and be grateful i say anything. Why ask for views if ur gonna come across like a c0ck when people giv them? Back then things like that were what kept me sain. Back then i found it very amusing so wot is your problem? You dont think i kno its wrong now? pmsl im not your mate either.


 your very touchy there,you came across as proud to me and it left you open for criticism,i gave you my honest view and you didn't like it,if you can't take criticism then just read and don't post,there you go another honest opinion. :tongue:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Hawky said:


> Best thing you can do in prison is keep your **** to the wall, unless you want to get pucker dunked.


I've never actually saw or heard first hand of it ever happening. You get Chinese whisper stories but that's it. I'm sure it happens rarely and in some long time nicks, it's consensual. As for being raped in the showers - nah mate just doesn't go on the way people think at all - in the US maybe, not here though.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

leafman said:


> Ill be proud of what ever i want to be proud of fella. You dont kno me so dont judge anything i say and be grateful i say anything. Why ask for views if ur gonna come across like a c0ck when people giv them? Back then things like that were what kept me sain. Back then i found it very amusing so wot is your problem? You dont think i kno its wrong now? pmsl im not your mate either.


everthorpe- cool we built the extension block there in 2005, is it still up:tongue:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

vaux275 said:


> your very touchy there,you came across as proud to me and it left you open for criticism,i gave you my honest view and you didn't like it,if you can't take criticism then just read and don't post,there you go another honest opinion. :tongue:


Yea i got touchy but only as its such a delicate subject. I choose to mention how things used to be for me and didnt really appretiate the way u put yourself across. I will admit i look back at lots of things and laugth,not much else to do lol. A straight question might have been better, but no worries, you are entitled to your opinion as you say 



laurie g said:


> everthorpe- cool we built the extension block there in 2005, is it still up:tongue:


Haha, I left in april 05 not been back to jail since, Everthorpe was easiest i had it tbh. It was just shame that all pads (except E wing) were the size of a rabbit hutch lol.


----------

